# i want a classy sound, i need suggestions



## bLS2azery (Jul 23, 2011)

Im the recent buyer of a 2006 gto 6.0 with 41,000 miles, its completely stock, which i love, and i want to keep a somewhat stock appearence. i like the way the car looks off the line. obviously i dont want to change the appearence of my tips but if they were bigger that would be cool. ive seen a magnaflow catback system with 4" tips that are the exact same style as the original stock tips but i was wondering how they sound, does anyone have this system or can they recomend one to me? i want a deeper louder roar to my car BUT i dont wanna have that tacky (no offense to anyone if u have them) cherry bomb or glass pec sound. i want the car to sound classy. suggestions would be helpfull folks
-thanks!


----------



## redgtslow (Apr 10, 2011)

do what i did man gut the cats and get 4" tips it sound great with a deep roar and very cheap keep the look of cats for inspection sticker if needed cost me 100 to do


i had magnaflow cat back its ok but noy loud barely here the car


----------



## redgtslow (Apr 10, 2011)

ill get a video up soon as i can to show you


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Gutted cats are a waste of money (you could sell them for some pretty good change) and they cause turbulence. If you're going to do it cut them out and replace them with a piece of pipe. You can then sell the cats or save them and you'll get a little more power as a bonus.


----------



## redgtslow (Apr 10, 2011)

magnaflow cat-back but cats are gutted sounds good but when i get the video of the new exhaust with tips its louder and has that rumble when idle


----------



## redgtslow (Apr 10, 2011)

yeah but it depends if he needs a inspection sticker tho or not gut the cats free btw


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

This is what mine sounds like, the Bassani system. Cheapest 304 stainless catback you can buy. It's also one of the most underrated/overlooked.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

that is a great sound poncho. i have custom bent cat back with x pipe. ill post a vid or sound byte tomorrow.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I did a spintech muffler swap and resonator delte on my 04 and it had a nice rumble to it but nothing obnoxious and sounded good when punched. I then installed the headers and catless mids and now I just piss people off in traffic beside me lol. maybe just try different mufflers first and just do one step at a time to see. They said that they designed the 04 exhaust with the longer tailpipe sections running the way they are to give the car the classic muscle car rumble.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Leave the cats in and install Kooks Afterburners.


----------



## magnaflowrep (Aug 11, 2009)

Magnaflow offers two kits for this application. There is the street series and the competition series. The competition series will be more aggressive and I have attached the link so you can here the video clip we have posted.

MagnaFlow Exhaust Products - For Trucks, Suv's, American Muscle, Diesel, & Sport Compact Vehicles


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I love Poncho's Bassani. I ended up going with JBA on mine because I wanted a really deep and mean idle.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

A neighbor kid with a stock Thunderbird that I've been working on came over tonight, he wants his car louder. He keeps talking about a Magnaflow cat Y pipe. I showed him what makes it louder.. Took out my sawsall and cut a slice in his muffler, then let him hammer it open til it sounds loud enough, lol.. Actually sounded good, not loud, and didn't sound like an exhaust leak. Quieter than most of my cars.. :cheers Better than cutting the mufflers off..


----------



## tleroy (May 18, 2010)

Personally I like the sound of the Flowmaster cat-back system. I've purchased one, but have not installed yet. I'll run stock manifolds first to see how it sounds before I invest in header. Good information guy. Keep up the good work!
Thanks,


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Corsa Touring/Sport is the way to go, it's nice and quiet cruising around, and you get a nice exotic sound when you do get on it. Great looking tips/mufflers as well.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

tleroy said:


> Personally I like the sound of the Flowmaster cat-back system. I've purchased one, but have not installed yet. I'll run stock manifolds first to see how it sounds before I invest in header. Good information guy. Keep up the good work!
> Thanks,


If you're doing a whole exhaust re-do, in my mind headers should come before cat backs. Cat backs may sound great with stock manifolds, but the dynamic would change with new headers. Thank goodness for the plethora of GTO sound clips to help point me in the direction that I want.


----------

